# MaraX did something scary!



## Vonplatz

I actioned brew lever from standby to activate machine. After a while the machine started making a noise like a pressure leak and the steam gauge was over 3 bars. The heat element light was flashing to indicate it was still heating.

Fearing an explosion I released pressure from the steam wand and when back to 1.5 bars I opened the hot water tap intending to activate the pump so as send some cool water into the boiler.

I then turned it off and on again and the system seemed to stabilise at 1.5 bar.

I was there when it happened but I'm concerned about using it again in case it explodes!

Any thoughts?


----------



## DavecUK

What was the pressure before you activated from standby, was the machine cold?

One wonders if vaccum breaker stuck closed...when you opened the steam wand did the pressure drop unusually fast and did the steam wand not seem as powerful as you would expect for over 3 bar?

Pity you switched it off and on, lost some potential diagnostics.

It won't explode like a bomb or anything. No worries there.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Vonplatz said:


> I was there when it happened but I'm concerned about using it again in case it explodes!


 The machine has a safety valve which pops at about 3 bar. This is what you heard when you referred to a " a noise like a pressure leak and the steam". As Dave said above, it won't explode, Don't worry about that.


----------



## Vonplatz

DavecUK said:


> What was the pressure before you activated from standby, was the machine cold?
> One wonders if vaccum breaker stuck closed...when you opened the steam wand did the pressure drop unusually fast and did the steam wand not seem as powerful as you would expect for over 3 bar?
> Pity you switched it off and on, lost some potential diagnostics.
> It won't explode like a bomb or anything. No worries there.


Machine was not completeky cold, there was still some residual heat in the group, but both pressure gauges were at 0.

Steam pressure was very strong and it not drop immediately.

I just turned it on to let it get up to temperature and it worked fine.


----------



## Vonplatz

It did it again!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10lFyh9rjXrJs5bJ2NtlLZ2gXUlQ3U7uU/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## DavecUK

@Vonplatz Yeah, that's not right, contact your retailer. You might have a faulty temp sensor.


----------



## itguy

WOW... I can see why you'd be worried after looking at that video. As Dave says, that needs service...


----------



## Vonplatz

Bummer, I've only had it a month!

My wife just showed me the electricity bill, we've had a significant increase since owning the machine.

We've also had a 9.1% increase on our last electricity consumption since having the machine.

This is all relative obviously but have other forum users seen dramatic increases after installing a machine or specifically MaraX?


----------



## DavecUK

Vonplatz said:


> Bummer, I've only had it a month!
> 
> My wife just showed me the electricity bill, we've had a significant increase since owning the machine.
> 
> We've also had a 9.1% increase on our last electricity consumption since having the machine.
> 
> This is all relative obviously but have other forum users seen dramatic increases after installing a machine or specifically MaraX?




That's surprising, what is your normal electricity bill?


How many hours per day is the machine on?


Do you use it for hot water like a kettle?


Without some information, it's very difficult to understand the statement...and relate it to the increases others may see. e.g. 10% of someone's electric bill that is £50 per month vs someone who pays £100 per month are very different amounts.


----------



## zellleonhart

Just to pitch in about electricity usage - my wifi smart plug can measure usage (might not be as accurate as kill-a-watt but at least a ball park figure).

Below are the kWh data over the past few days:

9:30am to 16:00 (3 shots, 2 steams): 0.86 kWh

9:30am to 10:40am (1 shot 1 steam): 0.33 kWh

9:30am to 10.45am (1 shot 1 steam): 0.34 kWh

Looks like a fresh start up for an hour plus 1 milk drink will use about 0.33 kWh. Maybe this data could help you to figure out something.


----------



## Vonplatz

DavecUK said:


> That's surprising, what is your normal electricity bill?
> How many hours per day is the machine on?
> Do you use it for hot water like a kettle?
> Without some information, it's very difficult to understand the statement...and relate it to the increases others may see. e.g. 10% of someone's electric bill that is £50 per month vs someone who pays £100 per month are very different amounts.


When I'm at work the machine goes on at 6 and off at 08:30.

Weekends I turn it on at 9ish and leave it on till 4ish, though it goes into standby during this time.

I use the hot water function occasionally for americanos or cup warming but not as a kettle.

Electric bill jumped from 57 to 84 in one month, although this is not a great indicator as we were on holiday at home for the last week of December.

I have contacted retailer about overheating and they recommend trying it on steam mode (1).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Vonplatz said:


> have contacted retailer about overheating and they recommend trying it on steam mode (1).


 Good test, but, regardless, there's something wrong with your machine which should be fixed. Turning it into steam priority mode will help diagnosing the faulty component(s), but will not fix anything. Good luck.


----------



## Vonplatz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good test, but, regardless, there's something wrong with your machine which should be fixed. Turning it into steam priority mode will help diagnosing the faulty component(s), but will not fix anything. Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK

Vonplatz said:


> 1. When I'm at work the machine goes on at 6 and off at 08:30.
> 
> 2. Weekends I turn it on at 9ish and leave it on till 4ish, though it goes into standby during this time.
> 
> 3. I use the hot water function occasionally for americanos or cup warming but not as a kettle.
> 
> 4. Electric bill jumped from 57 to 84 in one month, although this is not a great indicator as we were on holiday at home for the last week of December.
> 
> 5. I have contacted retailer about overheating and they recommend trying it on steam mode (1).


 1. My machine was on for 15 hours per day every day

2. As above

3. I don't use the hot water for americanos (e.g. as a kettle), but it shouldn't make much difference. You are better off using a kettle for your Americanos.

4. There is no way on this earth the MaraX could cause a £27 increase in your electricity bill in one month. I ran mine for *15 hours per day and it used around 1.5 ish Kw per day....or 20p... That's £6 per month. *Yours is on a fraction of the time mine was and probably got a fraction of the usage.

5. they hold your warranty, you will have to do what they say for their fault finding process....perhaps they want it as a diagnostic?


----------



## Vonplatz

DavecUK said:


> 1. My machine was on for 15 hours per day every day
> 2. As above
> 3. I don't use the hot water for americanos (e.g. as a kettle), but it shouldn't make much difference. You are better off using a kettle for your Americanos.
> 4. There is no way on this earth the MaraX could cause a £27 increase in your electricity bill in one month. I ran mine for *15 hours per day and it used around 1.5 ish Kw per day....or 20p... That's £6 per month. *Yours is on a fraction of the time mine was and probably got a fraction of the usage.
> 5. they hold your warranty, you will have to do what they say for their fault finding process....perhaps they want it as a diagnostic?


Thanks Dave!

I must say I have watched a lot of your videos on YouTube better buying the machine. I feel like I'm taking to a celeb!


----------



## DavecUK

Vonplatz said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> I must say I have watched a lot of your videos on YouTube better buying the machine. I feel like I'm taking to a celeb!


 Just look at the number of subscribers I have, and you will quickly realise I'm no celeb 🤣


----------



## Vonplatz

DavecUK said:


> Just look at the number of subscribers I have, and you will quickly realise I'm no celeb


2.6k isn't bad! Next week you'll be bigger than James Hoffman...


----------



## DavecUK

Vonplatz said:


> DavecUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the number of subscribers I have, and you will quickly realise I'm no celeb
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6k isn't bad! Next week you'll be bigger than James Hoffman...
Click to expand...

 The big difference is...I do a video now and again when I want to or as part of a review and they are not professionally produced. Quite frankly I'm surprised anyone subscribes. I think I had about 400 subscribers when I decided to tidy up the YouTube page and make it less of a dumping ground...that was only because I felt guilty. The main thing that's good is the number of views, I can imagine (probably incorrectly) that I may have helped...or entertained someone with the video.


----------



## Vonplatz

DavecUK said:


> The big difference is...I do a video now and again when I want to or as part of a review and they are not professionally produced. Quite frankly I'm surprised anyone subscribes. I think I had about 400 subscribers when I decided to tidy up the YouTube page and make it less of a dumping ground...that was only because I felt guilty. The main thing that's good is the number of views, I can imagine (probably incorrectly) that I may have helped...or entertained someone with the video.


You definitely helped me to choose an espresso machine thanks to your videos. I also understand what's going on under the hood a little bit thanks to the channel. Keep up it mate.


----------



## profesor_historia

DavecUK said:


> The big difference is...I do a video now and again when I want to or as part of a review and they are not professionally produced. Quite frankly I'm surprised anyone subscribes. I think I had about 400 subscribers when I decided to tidy up the YouTube page and make it less of a dumping ground...that was only because I felt guilty. The main thing that's good is the number of views, I can imagine (probably incorrectly) that I may have helped...or entertained someone with the video.


I subscribed and they helped me a lot, honestly. They are simply and practical and helped me thinking many aspects of this hobby from a different perspective. So I thank you again and looking forward for new ones (maybe with Arco?, someday maybe) Just saying


----------



## ooglewoogle

Vonplatz said:


> It did it again!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10lFyh9rjXrJs5bJ2NtlLZ2gXUlQ3U7uU/view?usp=drivesdk


 Yeah, that is one haunted espresso machine. Time to call a priest. 👻☠


----------



## Doram

DavecUK said:


> 4. There is no way on this earth the MaraX could cause a £27 increase in your electricity bill in one month. I ran mine for *15 hours per day and it used around 1.5 ish Kw per day....or 20p... That's £6 per month. *Yours is on a fraction of the time mine was and probably got a fraction of the usage.


 The reason might be that you use the machine to make coffee. Looking at @Vonplatz video, it seems his Mara X is used to power a 19th century factory plugged at the back. With this perspective £27 might be a bargain. 🤣



DavecUK said:


> I can imagine (probably incorrectly) that I may have helped...or entertained someone with the video.


 Don't be so modest. You know most of us got all their equipment based on your reviews, and trust you to solve all our problems in life thereafter. ;-)


----------



## Inspector

Vonplatz said:


> Bummer, I've only had it a month!
> 
> My wife just showed me the electricity bill, we've had a significant increase since owning the machine.
> 
> We've also had a 9.1% increase on our last electricity consumption since having the machine.
> 
> This is all relative obviously but have other forum users seen dramatic increases after installing a machine or specifically MaraX?


 I believe increase on the consuption comes from Xmas lights 😂


----------



## DavecUK

@Inspector agreed.


----------



## Tim95

Mine did the same thing this morning! It settles eventually but I'm certain it shouldn't be doing that...


----------



## Pete10uk

I have a 2 year old Mira which does something similar. If I leave it it settles down or if I open the water spout it stops straight away.

first you hear the pressure valve open then the pump kicks in but if you open the group the water doesn't come out very fast.

it's done it a dozen or so times in the last 18 months.


----------



## Vonplatz

Mine is still on steam priority mode with no issues.

I'm still waiting for the reseller to contact me but since there has been a severe snow storm I'm not expecting any answers soon.


----------



## Tim95

Mine has been diagnosed as the boiler fill solenoid valve or the temperature sensor in the brew chamber. It is being sent back today for repair. (Excellent service from BB!)

The guy on the phone also said that the info from Lelit was wrong and that setting 0 is actually brew priority mode. Is this something you guys have noticed?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Tim95 said:


> The guy on the phone also said that the info from Lelit was wrong and that setting 0 is actually brew priority mode. Is this something you guys have noticed?


 if you see the pressure fluctuating, then it's brew priority. If it's steady, then it's steam priority. Simples!

Explained here:


----------



## Vonplatz

zellleonhart said:


> Just to pitch in about electricity usage - my wifi smart plug can measure usage (might not be as accurate as kill-a-watt but at least a ball park figure).
> 
> Below are the kWh data over the past few days:
> 
> 9:30am to 16:00 (3 shots, 2 steams): 0.86 kWh
> 
> 9:30am to 10:40am (1 shot 1 steam): 0.33 kWh
> 
> 9:30am to 10.45am (1 shot 1 steam): 0.34 kWh
> 
> Looks like a fresh start up for an hour plus 1 milk drink will use about 0.33 kWh. Maybe this data could help you to figure out something.


 Just realised I never thanked this forum member!

Great info..


----------



## Vonplatz

The reseller just contacted me saying that Lelit had found the problem in several machines and are looking to see if the fix is permanent or not...


----------



## Pete10uk

This is a link to the issue I have seen, It's an older Mara not the X and has been happening from about 6 months old.

Do you think it's the same issue or similar?


----------



## Vonplatz

> 1 hour ago, Pete10uk said:
> 
> This is a link to the issue I have seen, It's an older Mara not the X and has been happening from about 6 months old.
> 
> Do you think it's the same issue or similar?


 Difficult to say but in some ways looks the same and in others not.

In my case the machine has a distinctive pressure release noise and steam comes from the opv valve exhuast.

In your case I didn't see that happening but I did see the pressure climb steeply in the steam boiler.


----------



## Tim95

Vonplatz said:


> It did it again!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10lFyh9rjXrJs5bJ2NtlLZ2gXUlQ3U7uU/view?usp=drivesdk


 Did you get this sorted in the end? Mine has just come back from the workshop and has had a Rocket temperature sensor fitted. Fingers crossed it does the trick (seems ok so far!)


----------



## itguy

Tim95 said:


> Did you get this sorted in the end? Mine has just come back from the workshop and has had a Rocket temperature sensor fitted. Fingers crossed it does the trick (seems ok so far!)


 @Tim95 I wondered if you have been following the MaraX steaming issues thread on here? Was it Bella Barista that have serviced your machine by any chance?

What symptoms were you having?

My MaraX is going back today to BB for suspected same issue...


----------



## Vonplatz

Tim95 said:


> Did you get this sorted in the end? Mine has just come back from the workshop and has had a Rocket temperature sensor fitted. Fingers crossed it does the trick (seems ok so far!)


Still waiting for feedback from reseller who is waiting for instructions from Lelit.

Machine is working fine in coffee mode however.


----------



## Tim95

itguy said:


> @Tim95 I wondered if you have been following the MaraX steaming issues thread on here? Was it Bella Barista that have serviced your machine by any chance?
> 
> What symptoms were you having?
> 
> My MaraX is going back today to BB for suspected same issue...


 @Vonplatz In setting 0 (which I thought was brew mode) the steam pressure was ramping up off the scale (I think about 5/6 bar) and it was making a noise like a (very loud) steam train whistle while the over pressure valve was releasing the pressure. (I have a video but can't seem to share here).

It was Bella Barista. I've been really impressed with their super quick service. I got the machine back within 2 days!

I've heard in a couple of places now that some machines have setting 0 as brew priority and some setting 1. Looking at the video shared by MediumRoastSteam, I actually think that my machine is in brew mode in setting 1...

I haven't been looking at the steam thread as I don't tend to make milk drinks so haven't noticed any problems. Is this related to the same issue?


----------



## itguy

Ahh, no, it isn't the same issue, although it looks like two (and potentially 3) MaraX have got faulty steam temperature sensors - there are two sensors on the machine and it sounds like it is the other one on yours that is causing the problem... interesting that there are lots of sensor faults.


----------



## allikat

itguy said:


> Ahh, no, it isn't the same issue, although it looks like two (and potentially 3) MaraX have got faulty steam temperature sensors - there are two sensors on the machine and it sounds like it is the other one on yours that is causing the problem... interesting that there are lots of sensor faults.


 Bad batches happen in electronics, and if the manufacturer's batch tests don't catch that it goes out of spec in this use case, it'll pass and ship to the company.


----------



## Vonplatz

Spoke to reseller yesterday, apparently there have been cases of this happening in other countries. Possibility down to a bad circuit board.

The guy was explaining it just when I was about start teaching a class and I couldn't fully concentrate on what he was saying.

Lelit have shipped some parts and they'll (reseller) try to refit one when it arrives.

It's strange though as the machine is performing perfectly normally in coffee mode again.


----------



## zellleonhart

Mine just had this issue happened to my 3-weeks old Mara X. Oh my goodness, I am so worried now


----------



## profesor_historia

zellleonhart said:


> Mine just had this issue happened to my 3-weeks old Mara X. Oh my goodness, I am so worried now


I would contact the seller immediately without delay.


----------



## zellleonhart

profesor_historia said:


> zellleonhart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine just had this issue happened to my 3-weeks old Mara X. Oh my goodness, I am so worried now
> 
> 
> 
> I would contact the seller immediately without delay.
Click to expand...

 I just contacted the seller, he has extra steam temperature probes and I will send it back to him tomorrow to do a proper diagnosis.

Apparently this could have happened for a few times before myself knowing! Because I use a smart plug to turn itself on every morning before I am awake. For 2 times in the past, the steam boiler pressure stayed at 2.6 bar even after 40minutes of warm up at Brew Priority Mode.


----------



## profesor_historia

zellleonhart said:


> I just contacted the seller, he has extra steam temperature probes and I will send it back to him tomorrow to do a proper diagnosis.
> Apparently this could have happened for a few times before myself knowing! Because I use a smart plug to turn itself on every morning before I am awake. For 2 times in the past, the steam boiler pressure stayed at 2.6 bar even after 40minutes of warm up at Brew Priority Mode.


Well let's hope it's nothing serious and can be fixed easy.


----------



## zellleonhart

@Vonplatz Did you get your machine fixed yet? If yes, what component was changed?

I received my machine back earlier this week, the reseller changed the solid state relay and he tested just fine. The first 3-4 warm ups were fine at my home, but the next one shot up to beyond 4 bar pressure again (out of the gauge's reading). This morning it didn't shoot that high to 4 bar but the HX temperature is very inconsistent, I added the PID read out (https://github.com/alexrus/marax_timer) and it shows 100C HX temp after 40 mins of warm up. This is strange.


----------



## fitzgerald91

I had a boiler overheating problem too the last days and it could be fixed by switching back to water filtered by the Lelit filter in the water tank. Then today I saw this video which somehow confirms my experience. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## zellleonhart

fitzgerald91 said:


> I had a boiler overheating problem too the last days and it could be fixed by switching back to water filtered by the Lelit filter in the water tank. Then today I saw this video which somehow confirms my experience. Any thoughts on that?


 I don't think that's the case with mine, I have tried both RO water (like Osmio) and filtered water with low ppm, both results in the same. Also, I have a data read out from the Mara X that shows the PID reading. Both HX and steam temperature reading seems to be detected well. It even overheats even though the steam temperature shows 135°C already.


----------



## Vonplatz

My reseller contacted me saying that the part had arrived and asked if I would fit it myself. My machine has been behaving for weeks


----------



## zellleonhart

Vonplatz said:


> My reseller contacted me saying that the part had arrived and asked if I would fit it myself. My machine has been behaving for weeks


 Thanks for your reply, glad to hear that it has been well. I just brought my machine to the retailer's place, tested to be problematic as well. Hopefully the parts arrive quickly.


----------



## Vonplatz

zellleonhart said:


> Thanks for your reply, glad to hear that it has been well. I just brought my machine to the retailer's place, tested to be problematic as well. Hopefully the parts arrive quickly.


 Yes, lets hope that the issue can be dealt with quickly..


----------



## fitzgerald91

Vonplatz said:


> My reseller contacted me saying that the part had arrived and asked if I would fit it myself. My machine has been behaving for weeks


 How does it look now with your machine, did you replace the part yourself?

Got the boiler overheating again yesterday after about a week of "silence". I am in contact with my seller and also he asked if I could potentially switch out the sensor myself...

This morning though everything seemed almost (!) normal. The steam pressure ramped up to just over 3 bars and stayed there a couple of minutes and then slowly decreased.
From what I remember in the past my MaraX never went over ca 2,75bar in the heating phase so I am wondering if it is normal that the pressure fluctuates a bit?

I then flushed a small amount through the group and the water coming out of there seemed really hot, it was spurting/bubbling as if it was nearly boiling. I will try to make a video of that the next time it happens and also install the grouphead thermometer again to see if it is actually to hot. 
Ah, this is really annoying and makes me sad!


----------



## zellleonhart

fitzgerald91 said:


> How does it look now with your machine, did you replace the part yourself?
> 
> Got the boiler overheating again yesterday after about a week of "silence". I am in contact with my seller and also he asked if I could potentially switch out the sensor myself...
> 
> This morning though everything seemed almost (!) normal. The steam pressure ramped up to just over 3 bars and stayed there a couple of minutes and then slowly decreased.
> From what I remember in the past my MaraX never went over ca 2,75bar in the heating phase so I am wondering if it is normal that the pressure fluctuates a bit?
> 
> I then flushed a small amount through the group and the water coming out of there seemed really hot, it was spurting/bubbling as if it was nearly boiling. I will try to make a video of that the next time it happens and also install the grouphead thermometer again to see if it is actually to hot.
> Ah, this is really annoying and makes me sad!


 I have exactly the same issue with my Mara X - overheating beyond 4 bar and sometimes back to normal. BUT when I see the steam pressure ramped up to over 3 bar, it's actually abnormal. It takes way longer for the brew temperature to drop back to normal (93-94°C). After more than 40minutes the brew temp stayed at 100+ °C and like your case, bubbling when flushed. I have a digital read out (https://github.com/alexrus/marax_timer) installed too so I can see the real-time temperature readings.

I sent back to my retailer twice. First time they changed the SSR (solid state relay), it didn't help. Now they changed the steam boiler temp sensor (on the top) and they said it doesn't overheat now.

I am getting my machine back tomorrow, will be testing for the next few days and report back. If it happens again (hope not), the last culprit could be the bottom temp sensor or the Gicar box.

Please update us what your seller says, and if fixed eventually. For now I haven't seen a user with this issue and have the solution posted yet.


----------



## Vonplatz

I'm getting my parts sent out by dealer, they are located in my "barrio" so they should be here before the weekend.

They have assured me that it won't effect warranty.

Lelit Insider had posted two videos featuring how to swap out the probe and circuit board.

How to change probe:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

How to change circuit board:
https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

I'm actually looking forward to tinkering with it, call me a sad-o.


----------



## Rincewind

@Vonplatz Thanks for the videos...i just love that guys accent :classic_smile:


----------



## Vonplatz

Parts installed as per video, I also changed opv to 9 bar. We shall see in the morning!


----------



## Rincewind

@Vonplatz Excellent, i'll keep my fingers crossed for a favourable outcome 👍


----------



## Vonplatz

Everything working great since changing the parts two weeks ago!


----------



## DavecUK

Vonplatz said:


> Parts installed as per video, I also changed opv to 9 bar. We shall see in the morning!


 That card has been in and out of my machine quite a few times....well not the same card obviously.


----------



## DaveBarkshire

My MaraX has started the steam train impression. During warm-up it starts to hiss and steam blows out of the machine, the steam gauge is hard to the right at its highest setting.

Also, the lever which is usually lifted to pull the shot seems to be working in reverse!

Reading through these threads it seems there are some faulty sensors around. I hope it's not done any more damage.


----------



## Mack32

Same thing just happened to my 3 month old MaraX. Does anyone know if this has been identified as a particular part(s)?


----------



## DaveBarkshire

Mack32 said:


> Same thing just happened to my 3 month old MaraX. Does anyone know if this has been identified as a particular part(s)?


 I spoke with the people at Bella Barista (they supplied my MaraX) and we agreed that I would install a new temperature sensor which they sent to me. It's not too much of a ball ache if you have a 17mm spanner and are not afraid to have a go and is better than sending the whole thing via couriers who would use your package as a football. It has worked well ever since.

There are quite a few people having the same problem on these forums so it is at least unofficially a 'known problem'. It's interesting that the faulty sensor and the new one are both stamped 'Nov 20' so I wonder whether the batch is dodgy. I hope the manufacturers are being fed back this information.


----------



## Mack32

Got it - thanks a mill


----------



## GiulianoManzi

zellleonhart said:


> I have exactly the same issue with my Mara X - overheating beyond 4 bar and sometimes back to normal. BUT when I see the steam pressure ramped up to over 3 bar, it's actually abnormal. It takes way longer for the brew temperature to drop back to normal (93-94°C). After more than 40minutes the brew temp stayed at 100+ °C and like your case, bubbling when flushed. I have a digital read out (https://github.com/alexrus/marax_timer) installed too so I can see the real-time temperature readings.
> 
> I sent back to my retailer twice. First time they changed the SSR (solid state relay), it didn't help. Now they changed the steam boiler temp sensor (on the top) and they said it doesn't overheat now.
> 
> I am getting my machine back tomorrow, will be testing for the next few days and report back. If it happens again (hope not), the last culprit could be the bottom temp sensor or the Gicar box.
> 
> Please update us what your seller says, and if fixed eventually. For now I haven't seen a user with this issue and have the solution posted yet.


 @zellleonhart Hi, did the replacement of the top temperature sensor fixed the problem? I'm asking because I'm facing similar problem and despite the replacement of the Temperature sensors the problem is still there (I mean disappeared for a couple of weeks and then come back again)


----------



## DaveBarkshire

It has worked and I've had no further problems.


----------



## GiulianoManzi

DaveBarkshire said:


> It has worked and I've had no further problems.


 Hi @DaveBarkshire , thanks for the info


----------



## zellleonhart

GiulianoManzi said:


> @zellleonhart Hi, did the replacement of the top temperature sensor fixed the problem? I'm asking because I'm facing similar problem and despite the replacement of the Temperature sensors the problem is still there (I mean disappeared for a couple of weeks and then come back again)


 Hi, sorry for the late response, haven't been on the forum for some time. For me the replacement of the temperature sensor fixed the problem permanently. Do note that there are 2 temp sensors in the MaraX - I got the one near the boiler replaced instead of the HX one.


----------



## woodbar

The temperature sensors on the Mara X do seem to be a weak spot - I had to replace one (lower HX item) as well as cure a leak on the level sensor probe on my 3 month old machine! Good old Italian engineering!

From my experience and reading other posts and forums it generally seems that a fault on the top sensor tends to create very high steam pressures (gauge off the scale) and possibly the steam safety valve letting by. Whereas a fault in the lower HX sensor tends to create high brew temperatures (possibly steam from the group) and the steam pressure remains around 1.5 bar all the time as it is not allowing the cooldown for "coffee priority" - basically working as a normal, non PID, HX machine!

Obviously there maybe other failures able to produce similar fault conditions but the temp sensors make a good starting point!

In my case the machine would heat up correctly, from cold, settle to the correct temperatures and pressures and make the first shot no problem - then the boiler would heat up to around 1.5bar, as it is supposed to do for you to steam the milk, BUT it would then NOT gradually reduce the temp/pressure over the next 15 minutes or so - just sitting there, too hot for coffee. If I turned the machine off, let it cool I could start over and make one coffee again!


----------



## woodbar

Getting a bit worried now - my Mara X is starting to play up again - It is starting to sit at 1.5bar after I pull a shot and never cools down so I get steam and bubbly water from the group for the next aborted shot!

Exactly the same symptoms as when the bottom sensor failed last time


----------



## GiulianoManzi

woodbar said:


> Getting a bit worried now - my Mara X is starting to play up again - It is starting to sit at 1.5bar after I pull a shot and never cools down so I get steam and bubbly water from the group for the next aborted shot!
> 
> Exactly the same symptoms as when the bottom sensor failed last time


 Hi. did you look at the below linked video posted on lelit insider youtube channel?

if undesrtood correctly this issue can create temperatire instability in the HX.


----------



## woodbar

Many thanks for the tip but I have the restrictor fitted in my Mara X as I can see it in the inlet when I remove the flow control on the top of the group to clean, grease and fit new O Rings to it.


----------

